# Help Rick count down to member number 1000



## GailInNM (Jul 21, 2008)

To thank Rick for starting this board, lets help him count down to member number *1000*. By my count it should happen this week.
July 20,2008
---*8*---           ---*8*---           ---*8*---           ---*8*---          ---*8*---        
July 21,2008
As I was editing to change to 7, it changed to 6 this morning.
And by noon it was *5* to go.
And now in the late afternoon it is *2* to go. See, it's growing so fast that even Rick can't keep up.

Less than 24 hours since I first posted and it's at 1000.







Congratulations to Rick and all the other people who have made this board what it is.
Gail in NM,USA


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jul 21, 2008)

Cool. I think I made a new convert this weekend. I spent some time with my brother in-law showing him my engines. Then I pulled out the boiler and fired it up and ran on steam. I hope when he gets back to NH he will join here.

Eric


----------



## rake60 (Jul 21, 2008)

At the moment it stands at *...3...*

That's already 973 more than I had ever expected to notice this narrow 
field of interest forum when I was sitting here setting it up a little more 
than a year ago. 

Approaching 1000 members from all around the globe with very few conflicts or
arguments. Sure there have been a few, and I know there will be a few more,
but the Moderators are very good at keeping those issues in check.

It's *their* commitment to HMEM that has made it the place that it is!
I could never thank them enough for their efforts here.

I'm loving watching my dream of a _civil_ home maching forum grow!

Thanks to ALL of you for your continued support and interest!

Rick


----------



## BrianS (Jul 21, 2008)

Hey if the 1000th member wins a prize I will gladly volunteer to join again as an alias. Just kidding. ;D Congrats to you all. I'm glad it turned out the way it did.

Brian


----------



## Twinsquirrel (Jul 21, 2008)

Are there guests out there, lurking, waiting to join but putting it off so they can be the 1000th??


----------



## DickDastardly40 (Jul 22, 2008)

Showing 1003 now, therefore welcome to new members and a hearty congrat to Rick for spotting a 'niche' and giving us a place to meet.

Al


----------



## baldrocker (Jul 22, 2008)

Quality does attract
Paul (baldrocker)


----------



## GailInNM (Jul 29, 2009)

It has been just over a year since we were counting down to member 1000. And that was just over a year from the time Rick started this board.

Now another year has passed, almost exactly, and the member count should reach 3000 this week. Thats triple the members we had a year ago. 

The quality of the posts, the photos, the enormous amount of information and the friendships developed here are all great.

Congratulations and thanks, Rick.
You "done good".  :bow: :bow:

Gail in NM,USA


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jul 29, 2009)

At this point just 4 from 3000
Tin


----------



## black85vette (Jul 29, 2009)

2999 right now!


----------



## CrewCab (Jul 29, 2009)

and just having popped back to check ........... 3000 it is ............. and well done to all ........... because it's the members that make this forum the success it is 8)

CC


----------



## rake60 (Jul 29, 2009)

No one could possibly be more surprised by the success of this 
site then *I* am.

I would like to offer a personal *Thank You* to all of the members and
Management Team for making it the site I had hoped it would be.

 :bow: *to all of you!*

Rick


----------



## arnoldb (Jul 29, 2009)

A toast to Rick, the Moderators and the Members! th_wav !!!


----------



## GailInNM (Dec 31, 2009)

Almost 5 months to the day and the member count has increased another 1000 to 4000. It's hard to keep up with all the new posts everyday, but it is a wonderful type of hard.

Congratulations and thanks to Rick and everyone else involved. Especially all the members whose diversified but related posts make this site what it has become. You "done good".

Gail in NM


----------



## GailInNM (Sep 14, 2010)

I am just using this thread to keep track of the growth of HMEM.
As I am writing this in Sept 2010, the member count stands at 5999, which is close enough to 6000 for me.
Current growth rate as a little over 5-3/4 new registrations per day. 
A bit of history.

Start up     July 8,2007
Member 1000 July 21,2008
Member 3000 July 29,2009
Member 4000 Dec 31,2009
Member 6000 Sept 14,2010

We have the best of both worlds:
 Quality and quantity.
Thanks to all the administration, members and especially Rick for starting HMEM.

Gail in NM


----------



## b.lindsey (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks for keeping track of it Gail. And thanks to ALL the mods for keeping it the absolute BEST forum of its kind on the net!!!

Bill


----------



## rleete (Sep 14, 2010)

GailInNM  said:
			
		

> 5999, which is close enough to 6000 for me.



Some precision machinist you are!




(just kidding, really!)


----------



## GailInNM (Sep 14, 2010)

rleete  said:
			
		

> Some precision machinist you are!
> 
> (just kidding, really!)



It was cold this morning so I was compensating for the temperature. It's spot on now that everything is up to room temperature. Counter reads 6000.


----------



## Deanofid (Sep 14, 2010)

Woops. You're temp compensation thingy is out of whack, Gail.
6002 now!  ;D


----------



## steamer (Sep 14, 2010)

Oh come now....this is home shop and he's only off 2 tenths.....

 ;D


----------

